# Australian Cockapoo's!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just been having a sneaky look at Cockapoo's on preloved, ridiculous as there is 101 other things i should be doing! - anyway, saw an ad that said Australian Cockapoo's! - thought they must be crossed with an Australian Labradoodle somewhere along the line, but no, just a Toy cross which for some reason makes the breeder think that as the smallest type of Cockapoo makes them 'Australian', have I missed something somewhere? There are a few ads that look a bit suspicious to me too, lone pups being sold on etc, sometimes I wish they hadn't got so popular.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh... And they also have Cockapoo's crossed with Jack russells..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have read that ad! Don't get the Australian thing either hno:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We have just had what the owner called an australian labradoodle at puppy classes which on further enquiry was a cross involving poodle, cocker spaniel and labrador?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha Australian? Just another crap breeder trying to make an extra pound out of people.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes the Australian labradoodle is basically a big mash up of breeds.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes Australian Labradoodles are quite a few generations in, originally had quite a few breeds involved and are all supposed to originate from a particular breeding programme to be able to be called a true Australian Labradoodle, these are the ones that are usually neutered before leaving the breeder so people cannot 'ruin' the programme, you see a few ads for Australian type Labradoodle as they usually fetch more money, so I guess this Cockapoo breeder maybe thinks it will make them more desirable? I groom a couple of Aussie doodles they are gorgeous but the coats are really thick and woolly and very hard work to groom.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Yes Australian Labradoodles are quite a few generations in, originally had quite a few breeds involved and are all supposed to originate from a particular breeding programme to be able to be called a true Australian Labradoodle, these are the ones that are usually neutered before leaving the breeder so people cannot 'ruin' the programme, you see a few ads for Australian type Labradoodle as they usually fetch more money, so I guess this Cockapoo breeder maybe thinks it will make them more desirable? I groom a couple of Aussie doodles they are gorgeous but the coats are really thick and woolly and very hard work to groom.


The "breeder" of the Aus Cockapoo says, 

"THEY ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL THICKY SHAGGY COATS THAT WILL BE VERY LOW TO NO SHED AND EASY MAINTENANCE"

What a load of poop! Thick coat easy?? Sadly who ever buys these pups will most likely get the shock of their lives when they realise the grooming work they've to do/invest in. Makes me  and


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This one had a very dense shaggy coat - at least from having Molly I am able to advise all the owners what they need to do for coat care and how they need to comb right through to the skin as well as the likely areas to matt up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO CRICKET IS AUSTRALIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol ummm that is new to me


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> This one had a very dense shaggy coat - at least from having Molly I am able to advise all the owners what they need to do for coat care and how they need to comb right through to the skin as well as the likely areas to matt up.


You can imagine what I am like now when I meet people with doodle pups!! chatted to quite a few on our hols this year and of course I warned them about keeping on top of the grooming!



lady amanda said:


> SO CRICKET IS AUSTRALIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol ummm that is new to me


She is American/Australian!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

DB1 said:


> You can imagine what I am like now when I meet people with doodle pups!! chatted to quite a few on our hols this year and of course I warned them about keeping on top of the grooming!


Hopefully we prevent some of ours becoming a groomers nightmare at a later date. We had once really dense long coated cockapoo and the vet had apparently told the owners they MUST NOT get him groomed until he was 12 months old  we usually suggest they go really early for a quick puppy tidy up to get them used to being there


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Aussie doodle owners are often told the same thing too, thats fine if you want a long coated dog for a year and then a skinny shaved one after!! 
there maybe some truth that certain coats (the straighter softer coats) maybe better only lightly trimmed until the adult coat is completely through but they need to be regularly thoroughly groomed to the skin to keep on top of the matts and that is hard, especially in winter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

American Australian Canadian


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Truthfully I don't know how you manage anything longer than two inches in length. Though I have noticed less matting now that they are older (think it helps they aren't getting slobbered on in their new daycare). Also I notice when Lexi (less dense and more loose waves) has matts, they are like knots cut them out. But with Beemer (curly thick haired boy) the little clumps come right out with a quick brush and he doesn't even notice it most of the time. Amazing how they looked so identical and turned out with such different coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've heard recently that one of the UK breeders of Australian labradoodles and cockapoos us planning on crossing the two ....so maybe a Cockadoodle xx


----------

